# Peaceful-Fury.com?



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

Anyone else notice the lack of..well...heated anything lately? I remember a while back I'd come on here and there would be 6 or 7 threads FULL of hot tempered people shouting at eachother (usually because of my or Twitch...







) These days the Fury is much more chilled.

Just an observation I guess...or maybe Im just not on enough to catch all the little bitchfights.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

Danny, I'm high, too!
Happy Friday!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Go f*ck yourself, Danny :









Ah, I kid...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah well i enjoy it being more mellow on here. i cant handle heated typing. its like a slow motion argument. RAHHHHH!!!!! type type type....refresh......refresh...comonnnnn refresh....oh new entry! OH YOU DID NOT JUST SAY THAT!!! type type type type....refresh....

i like it much better like this. save for jewelz


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

maybe you should step into the NFL thread more often...just a suggestion...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

hahaha


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Shut up, ***.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

Jetta Fanboy c*nt...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

nfl sucks


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

f*ck.....asshole sh*t!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

got to admit yes,,,,,,,,,,,,so where is my f*cking shot gun you bandit...................:roflmao:


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I think it's because Joey'd is not here as often


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> I think it's because Joey'd is not here as often


your too green to remember the good old day's.

then again I still kind of new.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

You make Tom Cruise cry.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I think it's because Joey'd is not here as often


your too green to remember the good old day's.

*then again I still kind of new.*
[/quote]

Naw.. not really...

Your a genuine P-furian...

You asshole...

Dannyboy fawk you too...

In fack fluck ALL OF YOU!!!!!

FUCKFUCKFUCK!!!!!!!!!!!

Better??


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

And he normally reserves that for sex with Katie.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

its not so bad, im enjoying it. it gives me less work to do... i hate having to skim through 10 page threads that i dont care for.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

I guess it's alot more peaceful now because several of the trouble makers have either been banned or just left the forum on their own.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> maybe you should step into the NFL thread more often...just a suggestion...


f*ck you and you're cheating pieces of sh*t!

And also join the college football thread!

Whats wrong with a nice happy lounge?

Can we get rid of all the Canadians and hippies? Bunch of wankers. And that G23 bitch, and all the xbox360 fans suck donkey testicles too.

And GG I stole your brakes from your wheel chair. Take that old people.

And Bullsnake you smell.

And Baked, you suck.

Dannyboy, go hump a try you emo hippie crack baby.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

In all seriousness, I've noticed this to. Except for hater in the resently locked piranha picture thread.

I wonder if the disbanding of teams has anything to do with things being more civil. Or the lack of a dry c*ck lover to pick on.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i want to use this medium to officially come out and say that i am in love with dboy17


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm gonna leave sparking the sh*t up here to people like cueball, who has a chance of becoming MOTM. I think he surfs the main current of the ether and doesn't have anything from keeping him from posting his oppinions or starting contraversial topics.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I guess its a good time to sat it.......

Danny, that is the gayest f*cking avatar iv ever seen!


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

disbanding the team sure did help a little...or more..
the "gay" thing is somehow mellowed too..


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

^^^ that doesnt look like baby jesus... LOL


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Devon Amazon calling someone elses avatar gay???? Dancing spartan??? Dude urs is the gay one lol

I think a lot of this peacful forum crap has come because of the mods cracking down on idiots and banning them/closing threads. People like it here and dont want to be banned so they are nicer.

Ahhh people dont like change, even if its for the better. Things will start to heat up a bit more as the mods become lazier, and p-fury will be back to its old, argumentally charged self. I too miss the heated discussion, but the kids these days cant partake in a civil yet heated conversation without childish namecalling causing the forced closure of threads, f*cking sh*t up for the rest of us.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

i remember the time when GG was the man with the iron law...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

fish lover said:


> i remember the time when GG was the man with the iron law...


Now he's the man with the iron hip...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> maybe you should step into the NFL thread more often...just a suggestion...


f*ck you and you're cheating pieces of sh*t!

And also join the college football thread!

Whats wrong with a nice happy lounge?

Can we get rid of all the Canadians and hippies? Bunch of wankers. And that G23 bitch, and all the xbox360 fans suck donkey testicles too.

And GG I stole your brakes from your wheel chair. Take that old people.

And Bullsnake you smell.

*And Baked, you suck.*

Dannyboy, go hump a try you emo hippie crack baby.









[/quote]

NO!!

YOU SUCK!!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

Mettle said:


> i remember the time when GG was the man with the iron law...


Now he's the man with the iron hip...
[/quote]

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

/tells danny to take a walk in the woods


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)




----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i club baby seal on my spare time


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> i club baby seal on my spare time


f*cking p*ssy...

I've been clubbing the poor/homeless for the last three years.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> i club baby seal on my spare time


f*cking p*ssy...

I've been clubbing the poor/homeless for the last three years.
[/quote]

you should video it, and one up the Bum fights movies...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> i club baby seal on my spare time


f*cking p*ssy...

I've been clubbing the poor/homeless for the last three years.
[/quote]

haha happy holidays <WHACK!!!>


----------



## Prez44203 (Oct 10, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i club baby seal on my spare time


f*cking p*ssy...

I've been clubbing the poor/homeless for the last three years.
[/quote]

haha happy holidays <WHACK!!!>
[/quote]

classic :laugh:


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> maybe you should step into the NFL thread more often...just a suggestion...


And watch me take this prick down.









J/K love ya baby!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> i club baby seal on my spare time


f*cking p*ssy...

I've been clubbing the poor/homeless for the last three years.
[/quote]

LMFAO!!!!

on the issue of peace...
there's less heat because it's winter...winter = cooling off...

f*ck you...all of you!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> View attachment 156611












That is fuggin priceless!!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Puff said:


> i club baby seal on my spare time


f*cking p*ssy...

I've been clubbing the poor/homeless for the last three years.
[/quote]

LMFAO!!!!

on the issue of peace...
there's less heat because it's winter...winter = cooling off...

f*ck you...all of you!
[/quote]

In the holiday spirit, free p*ssy slaps for all
/wonders how I'm going to pull that off..
/







pays puffs sister off for the night
..enjoy..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

LOL what the hell


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

fugg off the lot of you.......................


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

dezboy said:


> fugg off the lot of you.......................


and indeed they did. well done dez


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

see scare them away and then noone posts hence no b*tching


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i would agree with that it is a bit tame now. Does anyone remember filo? Don't know if that guy is still on here but everyone on here would be pissed at him. Funny stuff


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

i remember a guiy called fido.............hhmmmmmm


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

-checks basement

-yes i know where he is, why?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

vote filo for MOTM!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> vote filo for MOTM!


why


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

you should know why..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

well after some research it turns out i dont know why. guess im out of the loop


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

old joke.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

oh man, i hate being outta the loop. booo on you all


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

got to admit i miss the old days sometimes, it was fun reading through the constant battles of some of the members.............but hey


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah i know. it was always cool, but then again now it feels like one big friendly place. seriously. im liking it.

why did it cool down? did someone get booted? what happened?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

hyphen said:


> old joke.


repost.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

hmm


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> yeah i know. it was always cool, but then again now it feels like one big friendly place. seriously. im liking it.
> 
> why did it cool down? did someone get booted? what happened?


Some people were banned. Usually ones causing all the trouble/commotion.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

From what I have seen coming in and out of this place it is a lot tamer... which is a good thing. When the site first started it was pretty argumentative but it was more good natured than it became the last 2 years. People the last 2 years have just been plain dicks at times. I think the tamer atmosphere is better for what this site is about, learning. A lot of the time the arguing and bullshit prevented this site from being as good as we could in providing people an environment to learn about their fish.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

agreed. thats why i like it better. it seems like its more open to Q's and A's now. alot of people liked to call out peoples "dumb" questions and arguments would spike all the time. forums would get taken over by completely off the subject arguments and it was more like an old AOL chat room than pfury


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

I still think there vast room for improvement. To include us and some Moderators who are also just plain dicks to certain people and topics. All in all, it has been alot more peaceful


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah i wouldnt mind holding it down as a mod. some vast improvments i could see on the horizon. oh well. love love love it here regardless


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

Xenon said:


> From what I have seen coming in and out of this place it is a lot tamer... which is a good thing. When the site first started it was pretty argumentative but it was more good natured than it became the last 2 years. People the last 2 years have just been plain dicks at times. I think the tamer atmosphere is better for what this site is about, learning. A lot of the time the arguing and bullshit prevented this site from being as good as we could in providing people an environment to learn about their fish.


This comment was photoshopped...


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Just like any, job, corporation and etc. Restructuring is a plus in making thingz better, there's a couple people I wouldn't mind seeing be MOds or Team p-fury people. Ocellatus2000 would be a good canidate.







and couple who need to be demoted..







I'm kool just being a part of the ATeam..lol


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

why thank u face


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Xenon said:


> From what I have seen coming in and out of this place it is a lot tamer... which is a good thing. When the site first started it was pretty argumentative but it was more good natured than it became the last 2 years. People the last 2 years have just been plain dicks at times. I think the tamer atmosphere is better for what this site is about, learning. A lot of the time the arguing and bullshit prevented this site from being as good as we could in providing people an environment to learn about their fish.


you can say that again mate, man the last 2 years on thi site have been like warzones at times, yeah i agree me being a part of r.i.p didnt help in some instances but hey things are cool.........................

but hey we still helped people with their fish and are still here doing that apart from the occasional spam,(sorry)

dez


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

dezboy said:


> From what I have seen coming in and out of this place it is a lot tamer... which is a good thing. When the site first started it was pretty argumentative but it was more good natured than it became the last 2 years. People the last 2 years have just been plain dicks at times. I think the tamer atmosphere is better for what this site is about, learning. A lot of the time the arguing and bullshit prevented this site from being as good as we could in providing people an environment to learn about their fish.


you can say that again mate, man the last 2 years on thi site have been like warzones at times, yeah i agree me being a part of r.i.p didnt help in some instances but hey things are cool.........................

but hey we still helped people with their fish and are still here doing that apart from the occasional spam,(sorry)

dez
[/quote]

I was the evil mastermind behind R.I.P sssshhhhh don't tell anyone


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

whats RIP stand for? really into penis'?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Liquid said:


> From what I have seen coming in and out of this place it is a lot tamer... which is a good thing. When the site first started it was pretty argumentative but it was more good natured than it became the last 2 years. People the last 2 years have just been plain dicks at times. I think the tamer atmosphere is better for what this site is about, learning. A lot of the time the arguing and bullshit prevented this site from being as good as we could in providing people an environment to learn about their fish.


you can say that again mate, man the last 2 years on thi site have been like warzones at times, yeah i agree me being a part of r.i.p didnt help in some instances but hey things are cool.........................

but hey we still helped people with their fish and are still here doing that apart from the occasional spam,(sorry)

dez
[/quote]

I was the evil mastermind behind R.I.P sssshhhhh don't tell anyone
[/quote]

hahahah good point..........................if you really want to know what it means read AQHU, the first 50 pages and you will find out, there arnt many of us left to be honest............

dez


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> whats RIP stand for? really into penis'?


Possibly or really into pune, really into pistachios?? idk you'd have to ask mikeslmnop


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Liquid said:


> whats RIP stand for? really into penis'?


Possibly or really into pune, really into pistachios?? idk you'd have to ask mikeslmnop
[/quote]


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

RIP= ravage indigenous people


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

iiiisssssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhh, these people making up names for the legend that is r.i.p,,,,,, but hey we aint here to talk about how it got started.................soooo PEACE TO ALL...................


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

no no!! were gonna talk about this damnit!! spill it!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

too much spare time and some very random humor spawned the late team RIP


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

what was the early team RIP then? bunch of old dudes talking about parlimentary procedure?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> too much spare time and some very random humor spawned the late team RIP


ahhhhhmmeeennnn brother.......................i defo agree with the spare time though, god there use to rack up some posts on a night time


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

hey your 6 posts away from the big 3k!!!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> what was the early team RIP then? bunch of old dudes talking about parlimentary procedure?


http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=129881

read this.. its only about 3500 pages

and deez man spamming shure was our thang

TOPS!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> what was the early team RIP then? bunch of old dudes talking about parlimentary procedure?


read this.. its only about 3500 pages

and deez man spamming shure was our thang

TOPS!
[/quote]

spamming wasnt the word for it mate, all of us to to rack up close to 200 posts a day sometimes and it was all rip on the daily leader boards........................still things were pretty peaceful untiul certain people caused agro....................


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

dezboy said:


> what was the early team RIP then? bunch of old dudes talking about parlimentary procedure?


read this.. its only about 3500 pages

and deez man spamming shure was our thang

TOPS!
[/quote]

spamming wasnt the word for it mate, all of us to to rack up close to 200 posts a day sometimes and it was all rip on the daily leader boards........................still things were pretty peaceful untiul certain people caused agro....................
[/quote]

200 posts a day? reminds me of someone. check the top 10 posters section lol


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> what was the early team RIP then? bunch of old dudes talking about parlimentary procedure?


read this.. its only about 3500 pages

and deez man spamming shure was our thang

TOPS!
[/quote]

spamming wasnt the word for it mate, all of us to to rack up close to 200 posts a day sometimes and it was all rip on the daily leader boards........................still things were pretty peaceful untiul certain people caused agro....................
[/quote]

200 posts a day? reminds me of someone. check the top 10 posters section lol
[/quote]

yeah but thats just one person, 'YOU' im talking about almost 8-10 of us sometimes.....................


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

right, now multiply me by 8-10..

...hey HAPPY 3000th POST BIOOOOOTCH!!!!!!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

who has got 3000 posts like............................

not me not yet....................ooo didnt realise i was that close though....................


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

comon one more post dez lol


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Right now im off to bed, almost 11 here in the uk............................remember keep the peace on p-fury................


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yep. sleep tight, im still at work. later bro


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

Ah sh*t I am to blame for this thread


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Liquid said:


> i club baby seal on my spare time


f*cking p*ssy...

I've been clubbing the poor/homeless for the last three years.
[/quote]

LMFAO!!!!

on the issue of peace...
there's less heat because it's winter...winter = cooling off...

f*ck you...all of you!
[/quote]

In the holiday spirit, free p*ssy slaps for all
/wonders how I'm going to pull that off..
/







pays puffs sister off for the night
..enjoy..
[/quote]

/gives Liquid deal on sister
/takes Liquid's 2$
/uppercuts Liquid


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

please dont make this another AQHU


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

xen, whats aqhu stand for? im thinking its got something to do with never ending threads?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Xenon said:


> please dont make this another AQHU


send cash donation to 18574 188416 6394 or else.....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> xen, whats aqhu stand for? im thinking its got something to do with never ending threads?


some thread in the hall of fame with like 30k posts in it.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> xen, *whats aqhu stand for*? im thinking its got something to do with never ending threads?


a quick heads up


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

jmax611 said:


> xen, *whats aqhu stand for*? im thinking its got something to do with never ending threads?


a quick heads up








[/quote]

aqhu = pointless waste of bandwidth.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Xenon said:


> xen, *whats aqhu stand for*? im thinking its got something to do with never ending threads?


a quick heads up








[/quote]

aqhu = pointless waste of bandwidth.
[/quote]


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Xenon said:


> xen, *whats aqhu stand for*? im thinking its got something to do with never ending threads?


a quick heads up








[/quote]

aqhu = pointless waste of bandwidth.
[/quote]

More true words have never been spoken.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

/uppercuts









/jumps fence


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> right, now multiply me by 8-10..
> 
> ...hey HAPPY 3000th POST BIOOOOOTCH!!!!!!


[email protected]#k and he joined in Apr. of 2006..thats nutz, nutz iin ur mouth not in ur hand


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I think SHADOW has him beat. Hell, I have him beat.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I joined first.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

face2006 said:


> right, now multiply me by 8-10..
> 
> ...hey HAPPY 3000th POST BIOOOOOTCH!!!!!!


[email protected]#k and he joined in Apr. of 2006..thats nutz, nutz iin ur mouth not in ur hand
[/quote]

AH HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA that cracked me up! LMAO 
im using that in every day life lol

hey honey you want some nuts to snack on tonight. nuts in your mouth not in <<SMACK!!!!>> owwwww!.....


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Xenon said:


> right, now multiply me by 8-10..
> 
> ...hey HAPPY 3000th POST BIOOOOOTCH!!!!!!


[email protected]#k and he joined in Apr. of 2006..thats nutz, nutz iin ur mouth not in ur hand
[/quote]

AH HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA that cracked me up! LMAO 
im using that in every day life lol

hey honey you want some nuts to snack on tonight. nuts in your mouth not in <<SMACK!!!!>> owwwww!.....
[/quote]








yeah I'm like, huney u want a milk shake, ...she says ok " I say "let me get that for ya"..I drop my pants, she drops the pillow and cover by the couch!!...lol







its all good


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Xenon said:


> I joined first.


Who has member numbers 1-174?


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> I joined first.


Who has member numbers 1-174?
[/quote]

wanna go on record at this time and say "NOT ME" .lol







damn u got over 4,000 posts...joined after I did too...wow


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

chill dog is a poster whore


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm a postwhore. Get it right.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yes sir...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

face2006 said:


> I joined first.


Who has member numbers 1-174?
[/quote]

wanna go on record at this time and say "NOT ME" .lol







damn u got over 4,000 posts...joined after I did too...wow








[/quote]

It will be 5,000 later today...


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> I joined first.


Who has member numbers 1-174?
[/quote]

wanna go on record at this time and say "NOT ME" .lol







damn u got over 4,000 posts...joined after I did too...wow








[/quote]

It will be 5,000 later today...
[/quote]

I believe it!..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^ SHUT YOUR FACE!!!!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Another worthless post.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> Another worthless post.


agreed


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

And now I get to make another one.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol are you starting a countdown to 5k?


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> ^^ SHUT YOUR FACE!!!!




















































man I am


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Sure, why not?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im refusing work today. i have much to do...whats wrong with me?!


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> im refusing work today. i have much to do...whats wrong with me?!


you're not normal


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

You're now a postwhore like the rest of us. bwahaha


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> im refusing work today. i have much to do...whats wrong with me?!


tell me about it , sh*t is pilled in my [email protected]#k I miss just apprehending people and cruising around...touring around the world..... shooting my M-16A2...... this desk job sux


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I like my job, but it's my day off. Yay.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

what you dont detail face is that shooting your m16 had nothing to do with your job lol

man the three of us are some slackers huh 
lets start a group.

PW's


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I think Xenon might shut down this thread if we start talking about forming teams, though...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> I think Xenon might shut down this thread if we start talking about forming teams, though...


wasnt exactly serious lol.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Free post. And I didn't have to wait x amount of minutes. Yay.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> I think Xenon might shut down this thread if we start talking about forming teams, though...

















...







we were just joking no need for alarm people.... we are all secure here


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Sweet. Another free post, bitches.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i think the thread will get locked quicker if its obvious your posting jsut to post. go easy dawg nutz...go easy


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i think the thread will get locked quicker if its obvious your posting jsut to post. go easy dawg nutz...go easy


lol







[email protected]#k it...he do not anywhere he wants too though


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

corey


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> corey
> View attachment 156681


Was it Norway or Sweden where some tourism minister or something suggested that people would come for the seal-clubbing?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> corey
> View attachment 156681


hey look theyre making gas for my car


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

You need a new car...


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> corey
> View attachment 156681


hey look theyre making gas for my car
[/quote]








thats [email protected]#ked up


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I almost got caught last week.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Peanut butter jelly with a baseball bat. That's as violent as I get.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

like when you pump gas at the station, since its made from dead baby seal souls the pump goes ORF ORF ORF ORF ORF gling! all done








they say when you hold your ear to your gas door you can hear the sounds of detroyed futures


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Seals have very little future.

Loser seals tops!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Peanut butter jelly with a baseball bat. That's as violent as I get.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> like when you pump gas at the station, since its made from dead baby seal souls the pump goes ORF ORF ORF ORF ORF gling! all done
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















....lol....







... get that bitch


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

mmmm penut butter....


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Ah, posting. How cool is this.

Not very?

f*ck you for saying that!


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> mmmm penut butter....










thats some sh*t..lol


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

oh sh*t balls! its lunch time! I NEED A BREAK! haha right

be back in a second guys, gonne step out for a smoke and some food.

xoxo


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Time for a meeting for me. sh*t.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

just had my boss, call..so glad I got caller ID in my office..lol.. i'm at lunch..


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

has no boss, well that not true since I have a wife


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> Time for a meeting for me. sh*t.


uh oh, everything cool?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Jetta Fanboy c*nt...


and whats your problem with jettas treehugger?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

joey said:


> Jetta Fanboy c*nt...


and whats your problem with jettas treehugger?
[/quote]

the jettas are weak. they dont use the dark sides power and they think they are above everyone else. count duku isnt an evil man, hes just resourcful.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> Jetta Fanboy c*nt...


and whats your problem with jettas treehugger?
[/quote]

the jettas are weak. they dont use the dark sides power and they think they are above everyone else. count duku isnt an evil man, hes just resourcful.
[/quote]
WELL I DONT KNOW WHAT JETTAS YOUVE BEEN IN AS OF LATE, BUT MY JETTA (sorry for caps to lazy to re-write) screams darkside all over it.
people often run red lights when they pull along side me and my eyes turn red and glow


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

oh please, your jetta might be dark, but the jetta race is weak and feeble! lord chevrolet is soon to become the jettas true master


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> oh please, your jetta might be dark, but the jetta race is weak and feeble! lord chevrolet is soon to become the jettas true master


oh yea, lord chevy and his CO-Balt, sounds like a name for a tool.....oh a tool like lord chevy?
muhuhahahahah weak and feeble, you have been brainwashed by lower octane fumes from your domestic automotive creations
you must refill your body with proper 5w40 and expell all of the w40 from your body


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

joey said:


> oh please, your jetta might be dark, but the jetta race is weak and feeble! lord chevrolet is soon to become the jettas true master


oh yea, lord chevy and his CO-Balt, sounds like a name for a tool.....oh a tool like lord chevy?
muhuhahahahah weak and feeble, you have been brainwashed by lower octane fumes from your domestic automotive creations
you must refill your body with proper 5w40 and expell all of the w40 from your body
[/quote]

JOEY YOU ARE OF BLASFAMY!!!!! 
and the co-balt as you so named it is one of our greatest creations. an auto-moton with AI platform motherboard built in to a traditional mainframe battle ready chasis. the co-balt series is capable of deploy and forget status with a preprogramed designated learning curve that will give us endless troops in the field.

the co-balt has already captured over 13 million teenage girls. what do you say now about lord chevys reign? the GM horde will rule all!!!!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> oh please, your jetta might be dark, but the jetta race is weak and feeble! lord chevrolet is soon to become the jettas true master


oh yea, lord chevy and his CO-Balt, sounds like a name for a tool.....oh a tool like lord chevy?
muhuhahahahah weak and feeble, you have been brainwashed by lower octane fumes from your domestic automotive creations
you must refill your body with proper 5w40 and expell all of the w40 from your body
[/quote]

JOEY YOU ARE OF BLASFAMY!!!!! 
and the co-balt as you so named it is one of our greatest creations. an auto-moton with AI platform motherboard built in to a traditional mainframe battle ready chasis. the co-balt series is capable of deploy and forget status with a preprogramed designated learning curve that will give us endless troops in the field.

the co-balt has already captured over 13 million teenage girls. what do you say now about lord chevys reign? the GM horde will rule all!!!!
[/quote]
ya except all of the young girls you speak of were recruited from the herpes clinic and have the only thing chevy will rule over is Val-trex.
as for the learning cuvre pre-built in the co-balt, there is rumour that it is defective and makes the vehicle automatically go into gay-mode and immediatly searches for members of the same sex


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yes, well we are working on that..
ENOUGH OF THIS!!!!

-end message


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> yes, well we are working on that..
> ENOUGH OF THIS!!!!
> 
> -end message


good luck on your mission to re-program the chevies, and yes 06 the vettes have been penetrated as well, be on the lookout


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

joey said:


> oh please, your jetta might be dark, but the jetta race is weak and feeble! lord chevrolet is soon to become the jettas true master


oh yea, lord chevy and his CO-Balt, sounds like a name for a tool.....oh a tool like lord chevy?
muhuhahahahah weak and feeble, you have been brainwashed by lower octane fumes from your domestic automotive creations
you must refill your body with proper 5w40 and expell all of the w40 from your body
[/quote]

well my 2007 ZO6 runs 11.52 1/4 mile pulls 1.27lateral G's has atop speed of 200MPH and stops from 80-0 in 131ft
yea and I get 28 miles per gallon under normal driving conditions.

who's the tool.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> oh please, your jetta might be dark, but the jetta race is weak and feeble! lord chevrolet is soon to become the jettas true master


oh yea, lord chevy and his CO-Balt, sounds like a name for a tool.....oh a tool like lord chevy?
muhuhahahahah weak and feeble, you have been brainwashed by lower octane fumes from your domestic automotive creations
you must refill your body with proper 5w40 and expell all of the w40 from your body
[/quote]

well my 2007 ZO6 runs 11.52 1/4 mile pulls 1.27lateral G's has atop speed of 200MPH and stops from 80-0 in 131ft
yea and I get 28 miles per gallon under normal driving conditions.
[/quote]

yes, and whom does your car serve 06? whom was its creator?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> oh please, your jetta might be dark, but the jetta race is weak and feeble! lord chevrolet is soon to become the jettas true master


oh yea, lord chevy and his CO-Balt, sounds like a name for a tool.....oh a tool like lord chevy?
muhuhahahahah weak and feeble, you have been brainwashed by lower octane fumes from your domestic automotive creations
you must refill your body with proper 5w40 and expell all of the w40 from your body
[/quote]

well my 2007 ZO6 runs 11.52 1/4 mile pulls 1.27lateral G's has atop speed of 200MPH and stops from 80-0 in 131ft
yea and I get 28 miles per gallon under normal driving conditions.
[/quote]

yes, and whom does your car serve 06? whom was its creator?
[/quote]
ya really, i would like the answer to this as well, and it appears your the tool for knowing all that crap lololol


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

corvette = chevy


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Aren't Jettas supposed to be all touchy and feely and crap like that now so that they can make people want to cut valets and tow them to better parking spots? Is that some dark side maneuver to make people think they're warm and fuzzy?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

joey said:


> oh please, your jetta might be dark, but the jetta race is weak and feeble! lord chevrolet is soon to become the jettas true master


oh yea, lord chevy and his CO-Balt, sounds like a name for a tool.....oh a tool like lord chevy?
muhuhahahahah weak and feeble, you have been brainwashed by lower octane fumes from your domestic automotive creations
you must refill your body with proper 5w40 and expell all of the w40 from your body
[/quote]

well my 2007 ZO6 runs 11.52 1/4 mile pulls 1.27lateral G's has atop speed of 200MPH and stops from 80-0 in 131ft
yea and I get 28 miles per gallon under normal driving conditions.
[/quote]

yes, and whom does your car serve 06? whom was its creator?
[/quote]
ya really, i would like the answer to this as well, and it appears your the tool for knowing all that crap lololol
[/quote]
my track cars have scars.
1 drag time slip 
2 the amount of G's I've pulled on a road course
3 been to 183 on an air port runway in lincoln NE 
4 80-0 at mid america motorplex


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> corey
> View attachment 156681


Was it Norway or Sweden where some tourism minister or something suggested that people would come for the seal-clubbing?
[/quote]

well if it was any of them im shure it was norway..

but ive never heard of it

damn clubbing seals


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

C0Rey said:


> corey
> View attachment 156681


Was it Norway or Sweden where some tourism minister or something suggested that people would come for the seal-clubbing?
[/quote]

well if it was any of them im shure it was norway..

but ive never heard of it

damn clubbing seals









[/quote]
Warrant is void
if seal is broken.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

copy paste this sh*t...dumb as hell video http://media.putfile.com/Tunuk-Tunuk-Arrie...wwwdrijfzandcom lol


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> Aren't Jettas supposed to be all touchy and feely and crap like that now so that they can make people want to cut valets and tow them to better parking spots? Is that some dark side maneuver to make people think they're warm and fuzzy?


the darkside uses our warm and fuzzy tactics to make you feel comfortable, and before you know it...........wtf are we talking about again?


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

joey said:


> Aren't Jettas supposed to be all touchy and feely and crap like that now so that they can make people want to cut valets and tow them to better parking spots? Is that some dark side maneuver to make people think they're warm and fuzzy?


the darkside uses our warm and fuzzy tactics to make you feel comfortable, and before you know it...........wtf are we talking about again?
[/quote]

lol


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

joey said:


> Aren't Jettas supposed to be all touchy and feely and crap like that now so that they can make people want to cut valets and tow them to better parking spots? Is that some dark side maneuver to make people think they're warm and fuzzy?


the darkside uses our warm and fuzzy tactics to make you feel comfortable, and before you know it...........wtf are we talking about again?
[/quote]

leg warmers


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

The smurfs ....and how there was just one female smurf to a bunch of guyz..lol


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

smurfett was hot man. i bet she got around with every smurf. they took turns smurfing her and smurfed all over her smurfs. man just the sight of her covered in smurf head to toe. geez, no wonder she smurfs all the time


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> smurfett was hot man. i bet she got around with every smurf. they took turns smurfing her and smurfed all over her smurfs. man just the sight of her covered in smurf head to toe. geez, no wonder she smurfs all the time


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> smurfett was hot man. i bet she got around with every smurf. they took turns smurfing her and smurfed all over her smurfs. man just the sight of her covered in smurf head to toe. geez, no wonder she smurfs all the time


you obviously havnt seen jonny darko...


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

StuartDanger said:


> i want to use this medium to officially come out and say that i am in love with dboy17


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

dezboy said:


>











i have one word for you all
leg warmers.......wait thats two words


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

didnt i say that?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> didnt i say that?


ah yes but of course, i was meerly re-itteratin g what you had said to make a point, what the fcuk the point is i have no clue but yes........muhuhahahahahahaha


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

hahaha joeys loosin it


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> i want to use this medium to officially come out and say that i am in love with dboy17











[/quote]








sup sexy


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i want to use this medium to officially come out and say that i am in love with dboy17











[/quote]








sup sexy
[/quote]
im lost on this one heree guys but looks like you have a , i believe they call it manage'a trois


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> i want to use this medium to officially come out and say that i am in love with dboy17











[/quote]

WTF..lol


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^ on that note ill come out and say that i defintely think of face2006 as much more than just friends. face....i love you


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> ^^ on that note ill come out and say that i defintely think of face2006 as much more than just friends. face....i love you


[email protected]#k U ...lol..not falling for ur *** tactics...lol





















....lol :laugh:


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

^^^ You all love the cack.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

CichlidAddict said:


> ^^^ You all love the cack.


if cack is a slang term for arbys roast beef then yes. if its a slang for a mans package only face is game. face is a huge fan of the "cack"


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

there is a huge possibility this will be another







thread


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> ^^^ You all love the cack.


u and ur *** terms...lol


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

hahahaha alright alright im done. enough of this gay stuff. people are already assuming. lets put it away.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

fish lover said:


> there is a huge possibility this will be another
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats everywhere Ocellatus2000 [email protected]#ken posts...lol :rasp:


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> there is a huge possibility this will be another
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes to all of the above.......








*** tactics lol nothing compares to the fuzzy tactics used by VW owners


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

joey said:


> there is a huge possibility this will be another
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes to all of the above.......








*** tactics lol nothing compares to the fuzzy tactics used by* VW *owners
[/quote]

little lost .....VW???


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

volks wagon. good thing i drive a chevy


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> volks wagon. good thing i drive a chevy


thanks for the update bro...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

face2006 said:


> there is a huge possibility this will be another
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes to all of the above.......








*** tactics lol nothing compares to the fuzzy tactics used by* VW *owners
[/quote]

little lost .....VW???
[/quote]
no i would say your very lost








now get lost......lololololol


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

gay..................who's gay?


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

joey said:


> gay..................who's gay?


Joey'd from the Backstreet ****.. ..lol


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> ^^ on that note ill come out and say that i defintely think of face2006 as much more than just friends. face....i love you


Oh, Oh, seems that everybody is gettin too comfy here


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

dezboy said:


> gay..................who's gay?


your fish in your sig look like they are kissing


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

this thread just got outta control huh?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

^^^^ you said it


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

dezboy said:


> ^^^^ you said it


who said what


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

what was said??


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

joey said:


> ^^^^ you said it


who said what
[/quote]

dnt know i was just spamming...........


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

MAN! Things have really gotten weird since i last visited this thread (nervously laughs)

AWK-WARD

/leaves extremely gay thread


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

this thread sucks.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

IBTL

Close her down Xenon!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Xenon said:


> IBTL
> 
> Close her down Xenon!


IBTL








want a cookie?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

IBTL -- Xenon reigns supreme.


----------

